# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Hajj and Eid-ul-Adha Mubarak

## Tulip

On this feast of sacrifice...
Here is wishing that Allah grants all our wishes..
And answers to all our prayers..Aameen!

Eid Mubarak!

----------


## Noor_Gal

Hajj and Eid-ul-Adha Mubarak

----------


## sunityowillams

Edited


No advertising links please.
Moderator.

----------


## RAHEN

Congratulations.

----------


## Tulip

For what rahen?

----------


## JeremyBearer

meri taraf se tamam muslimanoon ko very eid mubarak.

----------

